# Australian Open



## Guest (Jan 31, 2020)

Just started watching the exciting match between Zverev and Dominic Thiem - and very much going for the Austrian Thiem!! Nail-biting stuff. Zverev has pledged to donate his entire winnings to the Australian Bushfire Relief program, which is incredibly generous.

We've seen some amazing and arduous matches this tournament, with the boys out on the court for hours at a time - and in terrible heat most of the time. Tonight in Melbourne its 34 degrees with high humidity, so Zverev and Thiem have their challenges. 

Go Dominic!!


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Christabel said:


> Just started watching the exciting match between Zverev and Dominic Thiem - and very much going for the Austrian Thiem!! Nail-biting stuff.  Zverev has pledged to donate his entire winnings to the Australian Bushfire Relief program, which is incredibly generous.
> 
> We've seen some amazing and arduous matches this tournament, with the boys out on the court for hours at a time - and in terrible heat most of the time. Tonight in Melbourne its 34 degrees with high humidity, so Zverev and Thiem have their challenges.
> 
> Go Dominic!!


Thiem will have his hands full with Djokovic. Federer couln't beat Djokovic. Milos Raonic couldn't beat Djokovic even though he landed 45 aces. Still, I'd like to see Dominic win -- he's about due to win one of the Grand Slam tourneys. As for the heat -- it astounds me that anyone can play in that!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2020)

I tend to agree with you. The roof was closed during the last two sets of the match, which only takes 5 minutes to close. Thiem *only just* beat Zverev. At one point during the match the commentator (John McEnroe) said that Thiem had 102 points and "Sacha" 100 - so there was very little in it. But Dominic Thiem is a gentle and polite man off court and the people of Australia have been commenting about that and they like it. He was also present for the just-for-fun match to raise money for our bush-fires, but he was mostly on the sidelines when not playing and everybody else was mucking around and full of talk.

Australians have called Dominic Thiem "The Dom-inator" because of his arrival in the finals with "the Joker". Can't wait for tonight's match.

And just look at these two gorgeous males who've just played a match!!

https://www.vogue.com/article/alexander-zverev-dominic-thiem-mens-tennis-september-issue-vogue


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2020)

Christabel said:


> Go Dominic!!


So, how did that work out for ya?
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...ts-dominic-thiem-eighth-australian-open-title


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2020)

Christabel said:


> And just look at these two gorgeous males who've just played a match!!
> 
> https://www.vogue.com/article/alexander-zverev-dominic-thiem-mens-tennis-september-issue-vogue


There is absolutely nothing wrong or creepy about women drooling over two young men like these. 
I have often wondered how "the female gaze" manifests itself.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2020)

TalkingHead said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong or creepy about women drooling over two young men like these.
> I have often wondered how "the female gaze" manifests itself.


Absolutely priceless!!

Rich, gorgeous, successful, talented young men who have the whole world at their feet. Absolutely love it. The "Domi-nator" would have pocketed a cool $M2 for last night's effort. Now he just needs to work on his first serve to move into that top stop.

Winners are grinners.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Christabel said:


> Australians have called Dominic Thiem "The Dom-inator" because of his arrival in the finals with "the Joker". Can't wait for tonight's match.


Well, not _quite_ yet, but awfully close. Best wishes to Australia, and my prayers for relief from the fires.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2020)

Christabel said:


> Absolutely priceless!!
> 
> Rich, gorgeous, successful, talented young men who have the whole world at their feet. Absolutely love it. The "Domi-nator" would have pocketed a cool $M2 for last night's effort. Now he just needs to work on his first serve to move into that top stop.
> 
> *Winners are grinners*.


Sure are!
Good morning, Christabel; feeling bright and cheerful are we?
Me, I'm off to bed soon, but maybe I'll hang around a bit to read your latest posts. They are always priceless, too! 
Catch you later!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2020)

Just a quick question, *Christabel*: why do you keep changing your forum name?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2020)

TalkingHead said:


> Just a quick question, *Christabel*: why do you keep changing your forum name?


Enough with the projections already!!

_Psychological projection is a defence mechanism in which the human ego defends itself against unconscious impulses or qualities (both positive and negative) by denying their existence in themselves while attributing them to others_.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2020)

Christabel said:


> Enough with the projections already!!
> 
> _Psychological projection is a defence mechanism in which the human ego defends itself against unconscious impulses or qualities (both positive and negative) by denying their existence in themselves while attributing them to others_.


Hm, not quite the answer I was hoping for.
Ciao!


----------

